# Northern Ireland



## paul890 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all

Are there any keepers here in Northern Ireland especially Antrim area. I've just moved here and I am looking for a local keeper to talk to.


Thanks in advance Paul


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

reptile hunters in belfast is a pet shop that keeps some dwa species on display.


----------



## paul890 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you will look it up


----------



## paul890 (Dec 6, 2008)

Still lookimg


----------



## neonlinux (Jun 22, 2011)

*piggyback*

There are a good few in NI keeping these types. Very hard community to get into I find. Mostly due to public perception I'm sure. 
Try City Reptiles for advice.


----------



## nikki288 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Paul, there are plenty of reptile keepers in NI and a Herpetology group that meets up a few times a year. Have you looked on facebook for any NI reptile groups as there are loads of them.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

There's a few DWA reptile/invert keepers in NI. I know of a couple myself and they seem OK. I don't think the hobby there is any more or less difficult to get in to than the mainland UK. Understandably, keepers are not going to allow any random person in to their house to handle their snakes, crocodilians or dangerous inverts - the animals are dangerous and Northern Ireland is a bad place to receive a serious snakebite or sting.
Having the appropriate antivenom delivered if it isn't in stock at a Zoo could be a problem, and since the military are no longer responsible for SAR, it might not be quite so easy to scramble a helicopter like it once was.

Sorry if it comes across like I am trying to put you off, I am not. These are just realities that one needs to consider and plan ahead for. There's no time to make these plans if you get bitten or stung!


----------



## dave himself (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Paul as far as I'm aware there are only 2 holders of DWAL in N.Ireland but I could wrong about that . Neither of them live near Larne I'm afraid, one of them is on Facebook very rarely and the other is on once in a bluemoon. There are guys south of the border were no licence is required but up north these are the only 2 I can think of but as I said I could well be wrong


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Edited.


----------



## Bradley123 (Jun 16, 2016)

I know a few dwa keepers in the ballymena area and my dad has a zoo licence which covers dwa. Located in portglenone.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Bradley123 said:


> I know a few dwa keepers in the ballymena area and *my dad has a zoo licence which covers dwa.* Located in portglenone.


Sorry to be a pedant, but I need to say this, to prevent confusion - no, it doesn't. 'DWA' is for the private sector only. Zoo licenses are entirely different. I also doubt he will be able assist members of the public under this licence, with animals that are considered to be capable of causing serious injury or death. Professional zoos in the UK, don't even allow their staff to be hands on with the animals. A non-employee, has no chance.


----------



## Bradley123 (Jun 16, 2016)

My mistake. I just looked and the animals which I thought were on it aren't on the dwa list. It's also quite small and is self run so no staff members come in contact with any animals.


----------

